# No Chevy Caprice for North America Say Holden Sources



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

We recently reported on rumors that Chevrolet is planning to bring back the Caprice full-sized sedan, based on the RWD Holden Statesman. This, however, is being denied by the folks at Holden, with Emily Perry, the Australian automaker's communications director, commenting that "We have no plans to export that vehicle as a civilian car at this stage."

GM had already announced a police interceptor based on the Statesman and sold as a Caprice to police agencies in North America, and recently even added the Caprice PPV (Police Patrol Vehicle) Detective Package to the list.

Interestingly, Perry wasn't as unequivocal when it came to the question of the Commodore returning to the U.S. (sold in North America as the Pontiac G8 from 2008-09). Former Holden marketing director Mark Reuss had commented in the past that the company was looking for ways to salvage something from the G8 program and it has been suggested that GM may be looking to build a small prestige brand of RWD cars within the larger Chevy brand, much like what Hyundai has done with the Genesis.

The entire return of the G8/Commodore seems extremely unlikely however, with an all new platform due out in 2012, meaning that GM would have to act soon in bringing a rear-drive Holden back to the U.S., before the architecture becomes obsolete.

More: *No Chevy Caprice for North America Say Holden Sources* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I like the looks of the Caprice, clean, purposeful. Flame me if you will, but I like it better then the flamboyant G8. Too bad they're not bringing it here.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Yeah, that is a nice clean looking car, I'm sure it's great and we don't get it. I just bought a Ford , never even considered buying GM cause I'm so pissed about killing Pontiac . In my opinion, GM had nothing to offer me. Yeah, that's pretty sad, call me out if you like, but the last two vehicles I bought were from Ford, and I've driven GM cars for over 20 years.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

^ Thats the same boat I'm in. GM just doesn't have anything to offer someone who enjoys driving. There is a retro Camaro that is so small in the back it doesn't even have a latch system for child seats... so you might we well just buy a Vette because till you have the options you on want you are in the same price almost.

Ford has been a killer company over the past few years. The Fusion is a hell of a family car. The SHO isn't the best but has the looks and potential of a fun family car. The Focus is coming arround. I belive they made or are making a coupe version, and possible an economy convertable version. There is also supposed to be a variation of the RS brought to the US but obviously not as good as they never are when brought here. Even the new Mustang is at the top of its class. As much as I don't like the looks and fuel ecomony of Mopar, they have more 'fun' cars to offer.

Even though I like the G8 better, if they brought a Chevy verision to the US I'd be willing to buy it and do a Pontiac/Holden conversion


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

This has been going back and forth since GM killed Pontiac. GM f'd up thats all to that, they fell asleep at the wheel and didn't realize the Zeta platform is the best platform out there. The platform is one of the most versatile, strongest out there. It serves as the smallest verson in the Camaro, midsized in the G8 and the largest in the Statesman/Caprice, whatever GM I still think the Police version of the Caprice will end up in civilan hands once the cars police duties end. Unless GM won't give them VIN's or crush them.


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

I thought for sure Buick was gonna get the axe over Pontiac but apparently they sell the heck out of them over seas. I can't believe what they are trying to get for buicks now. They think it is some sort of luxury brand now that Pontiac is gone. The lucerne looks like a nice car but it's about 10k overpriced.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

GM4life said:


> This has been going back and forth since GM killed Pontiac. GM f'd up thats all to that, they fell asleep at the wheel and didn't realize the Zeta platform is the best platform out there. The platform is one of the most versatile, strongest out there. It serves as the smallest verson in the Camaro, midsized in the G8 and the largest in the Statesman/Caprice, whatever GM I still think the Police version of the Caprice will end up in civilan hands once the cars police duties end. Unless GM won't give them VIN's or crush them.


I wouldn't even get this car if I was in charge of the PD. There is no civilian verision in the US which would make parts cost way too much $$$. No thanks, I'll stick with the SHO. Otherwise, I'd be all for the Caprice police interceptor.

I bet they are only leased by GM to the popo.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> I wouldn't even get this car if I was in charge of the PD. There is no civilian verision in the US which would make parts cost way too much $$$. No thanks, I'll stick with the SHO. Otherwise, I'd be all for the Caprice police interceptor.
> 
> I bet they are only leased by GM to the popo.


The parts is not a big deal, they are off the shelf parts, and its a Zeta platform so they are simular. Unless you drive the car like Dukes of Hazard then you'll be fine. The SHO is garbage, I saw one at the LA Autoshow and one here on base. No back seat room and the inside and outside style looks like poo. I think it looks like a big slab of turd going down the road. For the personal nic nacks it has that. Ford has nothing that I want and it kind of goes the same for GM and I'm a diehard GM nutt hugger. Ford has came along way for quality I can say that for shure. My friend just bought a 2011 5.0 Mustang and I got to say it don't look bad, the back end looks like crap. If I can afford a car I would start looking at Mercedies and BMW's. 

The G8 has more back seat room than Taurus just from me sitting in one it seems that way I don't know what the numbers say. The Caprice will have more than the G8 because it is bigger. I tell you what, if I can get my hands on a ex-Caprice Police car I will do a HSV Grange conversion and supercharge it. Turn it into a BMW 7 series fighter


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm not a huge fan of the SHO looks either, but man it did drive really nice. It is a shame though, there really aren't that many 'driver' oriented cars anymore, just expensive stuff to get from A to B.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> I'm not a huge fan of the SHO looks either, but man it did drive really nice. * It is a shame though, there really aren't that many 'driver' oriented cars anymore, just expensive stuff to get from A to B*.


:agree

I'm more attracted to the Aussie Ford and Holden cars. I really like the looks of them and their approach at the muscle car attitude in all of their cars.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

This is off the main topic but I just bought a Mercury Milan (RIP Mercury too) Just a nicer version of the Fusion. I drove both, and the Mercury was nicer and cheaper ( an extra $1500 off ). It's a 4 cylinder (gack!), my first, 'cause I need the fuel economy for my 100 mile commute. This car has more back seat room than the Taurus, just too bad it doe'snt come with that sweet 365hp ecoboost motor! Now that would be sweet!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

ALKYGTO said:


> This is off the main topic but I just bought a Mercury Milan (RIP Mercury too) Just a nicer version of the Fusion. I drove both, and the Mercury was nicer and cheaper ( an extra $1500 off ). It's a 4 cylinder (gack!), my first, 'cause I need the fuel economy for my 100 mile commute. This car has more back seat room than the Taurus, just too bad it doe'snt come with that sweet 365hp ecoboost motor! Now that would be sweet!


The Mercury Mountaineer is the exact same SUV as the Explorer but with much nucer interior. I know exactly where you are coming from since they don't have their value near as good for no good reason.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

No Chevy for North America, yet. Should be the title. There will be one, but the who (Commodore, Caprice?), the when or the option lists (V8, V6, etc) can't be shared.

Holden needs the export, so a program outside of the PPV will exist at some point.


----------

